# Australian Games Expo Rubik's 3x3 Championship



## TimMc (Dec 2, 2009)

Register for Rubik's 3x3 Championship
Sunday 24 January, 2010 @ Australian Games Expo, Canberra, ACT
$1000 first prize! FREE ENTRY!

CROWN AND ANDREWS is proud to be holding the Australian Games Expo Rubik’s 3x3 Cube Championship
on Sunday 24th January 2010 at the 2010 Australian Games Expo at Exhibition Park, Canberra, ACT.

---

Hi All,

This is just a heads up to any speedcubers in the area that might not have known about this competition. 

I don't think it's a WCA competition, and 3x3 will most likely be the only event on the day.

It's primarily a promotional event at the Australian Games Expo, but if you fancy flying to Canberra to pick yourself up $1000 for your 10 second efforts... go for it 

Happy cubing,
Tim.


----------



## Escher (Dec 2, 2009)

TimMc said:


> Register for Rubik's 3x3 Championship
> Sunday 24 January, 2010 @ Australian Games Expo, Canberra, ACT
> $1000 first prize! FREE ENTRY!
> 
> ...



I'm sure Feliks will love that $1000.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder how Faz will spend the money.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 2, 2009)

I wonder how Faz would spend the--

Damn. Beaten.


----------



## Zubon (Dec 2, 2009)

Faz!

Go there!

You will win and the prize money will cover your airfare.
You might even get in the news again.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 2, 2009)

Enjoy the money Faz!


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 2, 2009)

Faz is overrated....


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Dec 2, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Faz is overrated....



Im sure if he goes he will win the money though.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 2, 2009)

Why not call them and ask if they're willing to bring in a delegate to make it official?


----------



## iSpinz (Dec 3, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Faz is overrated....
> ...



duh


----------



## Meep (Dec 3, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Faz is overrated....



And crazy fast.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Win. I'll probably be going, just for the prize money. I wonder if they give us brand new cubes, or even the same scramble.

I'll give them an email regarding the single/a5 thing. Doesn't seem to have information on that.


----------



## teller (Dec 3, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Faz is overrated....




I suppose you are entitled to your opinion, but Faz will be taking the $1,000.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Win. I'll probably be going, just for the prize money. I wonder if they give us brand new cubes, or even the same scramble.
> 
> I'll give them an email regarding the single/a5 thing. Doesn't seem to have information on that.



Those all pose as big problems, however, I'm sure seeing as $1000 is the prize money, they would have thought it out, and done some research. 


fazrulz said:


> I wonder if they give us brand new cubes, or even the same scramble.


That might be a problem though. I hope for people going's sake, that nobody enters, who can't solve it. Or solves it in 20 minutes. If they are brand new Rubik's brand cubes, they don't use the same scramble, (and if they're stupid and don't give inspection) Faz might not win. But he probably would.

Edit:

Also LOLWIN:


Stupid entry form said:


> To help us with the running of the championship, could you please give us an idea of how quickly you can solve the cube:
> about mins
> [We won't tell any other contestants, it just helps us with organisation].


Fail.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 3, 2009)

Why wouldn't he with those cubes? Unless you're saying if other speedcubers went that aren't as fast normally...


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn, I guess there is no hope if Faz goes to the comp. Tim! Hold him down while I get the money!

Nah, Faz, use that $1000 wisely if you go.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah, I just realised that if I have these disadvantages, then so will everyone else.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Why wouldn't he with those cubes? Unless you're saying if other speedcubers went that aren't as fast normally...



Matt Wangstall (probably won't go), Or Joshua Li (probably won't go) average sub 15, and when you're using brand new Rubik's cubes, you can't really do fingertricks, and Matt and Joshua's problem, is that they don't manage to turn as fast as Feliks, and still have little to no pauses at the same time. With a storebought, someone averaging 20 with Petrus would even be better, as you would use way fewer moves.

STill, faz will probably win, as the other two probably won't go.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Josh will be in Hong Kong, and Matt is on a camp.

EDIT: Oh no! Chris Chan! John Phung!

Owait, they don't cube anymore.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Damn, I guess there is no hope if Faz goes to the comp. Tim! Hold him down while I get the money!
> 
> Nah, Faz, use that $1000 wisely if you go.


I think your forgeting someone.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I guess there is no hope if Faz goes to the comp. Tim! Hold him down while I get the money!
> ...


I don't think I can go any way. Richard, do our community well!


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

Lets share the cubes if i come 2nd or 3rd with Fuqon.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Go there Richard!!



Get $400 of cubes.

Probs a touch cube in there somewhere.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Why wouldn't he with those cubes? Unless you're saying if other speedcubers went that aren't as fast normally...
> ...



Its spelt Wanstall, not Wangstall, not Wankstall, not Wantall, Wanstall. :fp


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Its spelt *Wanstall*, not Wangstall, not Wankstall, not Wantall, *Wanstall*.



HAHAH MTATATSAN FAIOL FALIOA GHAOEOREAMBHSABFRTA


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Go there Richard!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there. Probs gotta drive there.lol


----------



## LNZ (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm too slow and can never reach sub 20 in my lifetime. But it is a very good sign that a WCA event is not that far away. If this "event" does well and gets some publicity, the future looks bright for events here in Australia.

Anyway I get paid a federal government pension. About $13000 AUD per year.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I'm too slow and can never reach sub 20 in my lifetime. *But it is a very good sign that a WCA event is not that far away*. If this "event" does well and gets some publicity, the future looks bright for events here in Australia.
> 
> Anyway I get paid a federal government pension. About $13000 AUD per year.



Only 6 days afterwards in fact


----------



## pappas (Dec 3, 2009)

LNZ said:


> I'm too slow and can never reach sub 20 in my lifetime. But it is a very good sign that a WCA event is not that far away. If this "event" does well and gets some publicity, the future looks bright for events here in Australia.
> 
> Anyway I get paid a federal government pension. About $13000 AUD per year.



You'll easily get sub 20 all you need is a bit of *confidence*, practice and good algs.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 3, 2009)

Faz you better make a video of how intensely you trash the competition.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Depends what cubes they make us use.


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 3, 2009)

:20 vs 1:30 is still ownage


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Depends what cubes they make us use.


Why cant we bring our own.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Dec 3, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Depends what cubes they make us use.
> ...



You could have a 'funny' cube that allows you to cheat.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes, I sent them an email asking about that. 



Spoiler



Hi there, 

I will probably be attending your Rubik's cube competition in Canberra on the 24th of January, but I have a few questions to ask regarding the procedure and running of the event.

1. Will we get to use our own cubes? I have used mine for a while, and it turns very nicely, and I wouldn't want to have to use a brand new cube.

2. How will you be timing the solves? Will you use stackmat timers? (The official timer of the WCA (World Cube Association))

3. What will determine the winner of the competition? Will it be the fastest average time, or will the fastest single solve win the competition.

I realise this event won't be endorsed by the WCA, but I suggest that in the future, you bring in Dene Beardsley (A World Cube Association delegate from New Zealand) , so that the competition can be overlooked, and records submitted into the WCA database. (Australian and World records etc.)

Thankyou for your time, and I hope you reply soon.

Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Edward (Dec 3, 2009)

richardzhang said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Depends what cubes they make us use.
> ...



You could be using a Rubik's brand to cheat.


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 3, 2009)

$1000 just sending that email with professional charisma.


----------



## Forte (Dec 3, 2009)

Feliks is overrated?

But have you seen his GENIUS?

PANCOUVER!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAAHA

EDIT: Also he won.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Rubixcubematt said:
> 
> 
> > Its spelt *Wanstall*, not Wangstall, not Wankstall, not Wantall, *Wanstall*.
> ...



If I'm interpreting what Matt said correctly, I think you're the one that failed Faz.  I think what Matt said is like you saying, "It's spelt Zemdegs, not Zimdigs, not Zumdogs, [it's] Zemdegs."
Right? Or were you just implying that Wanstall is a fail last name?


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Lol excuse me, I fail.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> Wankstall, not Wantall, Wanstall. :fp



Sorry. My mistake.

Hopefully I'll be able to come, though I may have to catch some sort of long distance train. I'm guessing there probably is one, but maybe not.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Are you going? The week before melbourne?

And richard is going too?

Enjoy $200 of cubes


----------



## OregonTrail (Dec 3, 2009)

If they end up not having stackmats, they should at least have a computer there with just the keyboard in front of the competitor so there's still a good view.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

> The following information and links may be useful:
> 
> Conditions of entry:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Are you going? The week before melbourne?
> 
> And richard is going too?
> 
> Enjoy $200 of cubes



I have yet to ask my Mum, and if my Mum agrees, my Dad agrees. And my Mum has been in quite a good mood recently, so I'm in with a chance. And is the $200 worth of cubes Rubik's? I guess so, or is it $200 to spend on cubes. If it's Rubik's, I'll make a few Siameses, maybe a Triamese, and I've heard a well broken in one, can turn into a good OH cube.
Fingers crossed I can come, and faz, would you be flying there? Nah, I guess I'd annoy you to death if we car pooled

I'll ask soon


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

I rekon the prizes are gonna be rubiks brand.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

Of course they will be Rubik's Brand.

Hmm, I may be willing to travel together or something, by myself with you guys, but I will have to ask.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just Rubik's 3x3? So $1000 % $20(price for rubik's brand) = 50. If it's just 3x3, you'll get 50 rubik's brands.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

No, the $1000 is monetary.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Just Rubik's brands? So $1000 % $20(price for rubik's brand) = 50. If it's just 3x3, you'll get 50 rubik's brands.



If I go, and win some, of course I'd give alot away, though I would keep atleast half. Actually, selling them for $15 wouldn't be a bad idea.

And faz, would you be driven, or catch a plane. I was saying that if you were getting driven, I would probably be allowed to come, with you. My Mum might say no to catching a train, for the usual "Mum reasons".


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Just Rubik's 3x3? So $1000 % $20(price for rubik's brand) = 50. If it's just 3x3, you'll get 50 rubik's brands.


Nah they have other puzzles.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

^^^^Touch cubes may feature, considering it's an item in their shop for $399:

November 2009
RUBIK'S CUBE MANIA HITS AUSTRALIA AGAIN! 
Not since it's hey day has Rubik's experienced such a boom year in Australia which is now cumulating in the release of the Rubik's TouchCube — a $399 electronic collector edition of the world famous addictive cube puzzle available from Dick Smith and Australian Geographic stores in Australia. The Rubik's TouchCube is the world's first completely electronic, solvable cube. Get all the details!

Gerry Crown from Crown and Andrews has been amazed by the resurgence in interest, partly driven by a mid year fascination from radio giants "Hamish & Andy" at the speed at which the traditional 3x3 cube could be solved by a Melbourne schoolboy in around 12 seconds. With Hamish giving himself the week to beat it. Of course he failed miserably. But it created a mini sales boom for Rubik's Cubes.

"It wasn't just the traditional Rubik's Cube that started booming. Rubik's had been innovating their puzzle offering for years and over the past few years had really created some amazing puzzles that suddenly found a new audience. Especially the all electronic Rubik's Revolution series from last year and the new puzzle this year — the Rubik's 360° Edition. "The 360° involves 6 coloured balls that have to be trapped simultaneously in a sphere shaped contraption which is really addictive and fun," says Gerry Crown. 

"The Rubik's Revolution product especially with the Introduction of the "Titanium Edition" went through the roof as a new generation of people discovered the addictiveness of the six electronic puzzles built into the traditional 3x3 cube design. It looked similar to the traditional design but had gone high tech with multi level gaming. The Rubik's 360° is a different story and is really exciting and very challenging." Despite the Rubik's 360° having been launched mid year and there being a $1000 prize for the first person to prove that they have solved the puzzle, no-one has come forward yet to claim the prize. We would love someone to walk in and prove the puzzle has been solved or send in a video taken on a camera phone via e-mail." 

"The Rubik's TouchCube is the latest edition and is a strictly limited edition for the collector or the technology obsessed with a cool price tag over $300 at retail. We realize it is not for everyone but it is a premium product and is the perfect product for a Rubik's obsessed fan," Crown adds.


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2009)

TimMc - get the freaking prize already.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 3, 2009)

I registered for the comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 3, 2009)

Rubiks4brekkies: "Despite the Rubik's 360° having been launched mid year and there being a $1000 prize for the first person to prove that they have solved the puzzle, no-one has come forward yet to claim the prize. We would love someone to walk in and prove the puzzle has been solved or send in a video taken on a camera phone via e-mail." "

Have fun.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Dec 3, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ^^^^Touch cubes may feature, considering it's an item in their shop for $399:
> 
> November 2009
> RUBIK'S CUBE MANIA HITS AUSTRALIA AGAIN!
> ...



Wow Feliks
You encouraged a lot of people and your well known around these puzzle shops.

Nice job


----------



## TimMc (Dec 3, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> TimMc - get the freaking prize already.








Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 4, 2009)

So whos going?


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Not many people. It will be kinda fail I think. However, they will be doing alot of adverts, so yeah. I expect alot of slow people to attend.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, judging by he "enter estimated time" or whatever being in minutes. I'm attending, and at least now we know it will be similar to WC rules. 
So yeah. I'M FRIGGING ATTENDING!


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 4, 2009)

They said they would use stackmats.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

All of this popped up when I registered
" Thanks for registering. 
Goodluck in the championship!

The following information and links may be useful:

Conditions of entry:

You accept that:
The judges decision is final.
As far as possible the championship will follow World Cube Association regulations.
*Contestants may use their own cube to compete, provided they are a genuine Rubik's cube. If yo do not have your own cube, we will provide you with a Rubik's cube for use during the event.*
Contestants are responsible for all their own arrangements to and from the event.
The event will be held on Sunday 24 January. The exact time of the event is still TBC. Details will be posted on this site as soon as they are confirmed.

Useful sites and contacts:
For all enquiries about the championship please contact our organiser and championship host,
Craig Browne by email: [email protected]
Print a poster for the event for dates, location and prizes.
Visit the Australian Games Expo website
Visit the World Cube Association
Visit the Rubik's official site"

What do they mean by genuine Rubik's cube? It can be another brand right? If it said "Contestants may use their own cube to compete, provided they are a proper, working Rubik's cube. If yo do not have your own cube, we will provide you with a Rubik's cube for use during the event"
Then I'd say they mean any 3x3 cube, but the word "genuine" kind of throws me off. Was this already answered in an email?
Edit: but linking to WCA site, saying it would use http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#events as far as possible is reassuring.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

fail

The 2010 Australian Games Expo is now also the host for the inaugural Australian Alhambra Championships.


There will be several qualifying events prior to the expo. The top 10 players from each of these events will be given automatic entry into the final.

Qualifying events: 
GenConOz: September 20th
Mind Games Melbourne: (Date to be confirmed)
Mind Games Canberra: November 8th
Games Paradise Sydney: (Date to be confirmed)
(For more information contact the appropriate venue)

There will be no entries on the day, you must attend a qualifying event.

Some other stupid game that < cubing


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh.... I thought it meant the whole competition. Nevermind. Btw. WTF is Alhambra. Try googling it, and it comes up with nothing, that seems like a game. Must be very small.

Edit: and read my other post. About "genuine Rubik's cubes".


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

yep, genuine Rubik's cubes.

Too bad I don't have one.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> yep, genuine Rubik's cubes.
> 
> Too bad I don't have one.



Laurence Leung's prize? I'll try to borrow a broken in one of someone, because the ones from them will probably be just opened, or recently opened. Why?
I know, I'll put Rubik's stickers on one of my cubes. If only.
Must...Practise...Petrus.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

It's a promotional event.

I gave that one away :s


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 7, 2009)

lol use a jsk cos it's a genuine rubik's cube =P


----------



## LNZ (Dec 7, 2009)

You can buy a Rubik's brand 3x3x3 cube at any department store.


----------



## Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> All of this popped up when I registered
> " Thanks for registering.
> Goodluck in the championship!
> 
> ...



It is a sponsor championship , they can use any regulation they like, if it was a WCA event all brand are allowed

So for this event they apparently will check if you have an original Rubik's cube. Which is quite hard nowadays , I think I am one of the view judges who knows all type original Rubik's cube .....

I think they will accept your own cube is you use original Rubik's stickers..... maybe they can provide you a sticker set


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmmm... maybe I should order http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Replacement Sticker Kit 3x3 Cube.aspx
Would that be cheating? I want be fair.


----------



## Faz (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, order it. It's not like they can figure it out.


----------



## Ton (Dec 7, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Hmmm... maybe I should order http://www.rubiks.com/Shop/Products/Replacement Sticker Kit 3x3 Cube.aspx
> Would that be cheating? I want be fair.



I think it is fair that you can use you own cube. Anyway you can tell that you use your own cube with Rubik stickers. My best guess is that they will be oke with this.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

ZBFTW - if you are ordering that, please order me one 

Also, just bought a storebought today, it's a piece of crap. I better get to work.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> ZBFTW - if you are ordering that, please order me one
> 
> Also, just bought a storebought today, it's a piece of crap. I better get to work.



I also bought a storebought, and it's currently my best cube apart from my mini ds, and my edison, on which I still need new stickers. So I've been doing my averages on it. Tells you the quality of my a2
It is actually very fast (the Rubik's) and can cut corners, though when it locks, it really locks bad. Might put some vaseline in it temporarily.

Edit: And the Rubik's feels a bit loose, and seems like a newer model. A friend has his Rubik's at school, and I can't see centre caps. On mine, the centre caps are just like a diy, and the core on this cube is actually a core with a screw+spring going into it, like a diy, unlike my friends were the core is fitted with the centre pieces.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 10, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Also, just bought a storebought today, it's a piece of crap. I better get to work.



I've got a storebought with cubesmith stickers if you want to borrow it (i.e. if the one you have is still bad in January). 2005 cube from Crown and Andrews.

Pros:
- doesn't lock up
- you can go nuts with the turning speed

Cons:
- it's not as smooth as a loose DIY, but it's pretty smooth

But you've got a month to prepare. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I sent em an email asking about stickers.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 10, 2009)

Store boughts seem to react really well with vaseline, then you clean it out. I've got a really nice one that previously had vaseline it.

Also, I'm going to this event.


----------



## Escher (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm obviously not going or anything, but if anybody hasn't seen yet, I *think* this is a Rubik's DIY and if so you'll be able to use it at the Expo:

http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26508

Tis cheap and has free shipping


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 11, 2009)

Faz^^^ don't order stickers, order this instead! If you do order, can you get me one? If you don't order, still get the stickers. Thanks.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

Nope, I don't really want to. I think I'll just buy the stickers.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 11, 2009)

Faz; wtf why not a Rubik's DIY? Why not a storebought with a diy core? They don't know wtf their talking about, it's obvious. I think as long as you have a rubik's logo, you'll be fine. You really should ask if the cube has to only be Rubik's brand.


----------



## Faz (Dec 11, 2009)

Lol I did... "Has to be genuine Rubik's brand"

Also, just spent 20 dollars on this new cube, and my mum is like "nowai more cubes"


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 11, 2009)

TimMc said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > TimMc - get the freaking prize already.
> ...



Noob.

Well done on doing it though. Is this open across the globe?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Dec 11, 2009)

when i grow up, i want to be a cubologist
just like fazlulz. im going to build a stachu of fazlulz right now.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> when i grow up, i want to be a cubologist
> just like fazlulz. im going to build a stachu of fazlulz right now.



lol?


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 12, 2009)

hahaha stachu of faz


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 12, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> when i grow up, i want to be a cubologist
> just like fazlulz. im going to build a stachu of fazlulz right now.


hahaha
wtf


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Lol I did... "Has to be genuine Rubik's brand"
> 
> Also, just spent 20 dollars on this new cube, and my mum is like "nowai more cubes"


My Mum doesn't know, I just hid the packaging, and she didn't realise.



jamesdeanludlow said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > fazrulz said:
> ...


I'm guessing yes, open across the globe, BUT, it was the first person to solve one, and give proof.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 12, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I'm guessing yes, open across the globe, BUT, it was the first person to solve one, and give proof.



I don't think it's global. I'd assume it's just Australia considering crown and andrews published it. But I can't find the original article where they announced it, only this follow up.

No response in a about a week. :-/

Tim.


----------



## Neutrals01 (Dec 12, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> when i grow up, i want to be a cubologist
> just like fazlulz. im going to build a stachu of fazlulz right now.



hahaha..this is funny...


argh..1000$...I haven't even spend that much in my cubing life yet..

but there is no chance for me to win any of these in my country:fp


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 12, 2009)

oh lol cubologist...I've thought of that before.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 12, 2009)

TimMc said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing yes, open across the globe, BUT, it was the first person to solve one, and give proof.
> ...



Good luck with it mate. And again well done.


----------



## richardzhang (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone know when this is going to start on the day?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jan 1, 2010)

wow. faz will get rich.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Anyone know when this is going to start on the day?



It wasn't on their website last time I looked. They said it wasn't yet decided.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 1, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know when this is going to start on the day?
> ...


Damn i need to buy my train tickets.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

Info is up.

CROWN AND ANDREWS is proud to be holding the Australian Games Expo Rubik’s 3x3 Cube Championship
on Sunday 24th January 2010, 12.00 noon - 2.00 pm.
WHERE: Australian Games Expo 2010, the Budawang Building and Conference Centre
Exhibition Park, Canberra, ACT. [map]

Please complete the form to register for the championship. VIEW AND PRINT A POSTER 

CAN I USE MY OWN CUBE? This is a Rubik's championship. Contestants will be able to use their own cubes provided they 
are genuine Rubik's brand cubes. If you do not have a Rubik's brand cube we will provide you with a new cube to use
during the championship.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah i emailed them and they said you will have to be there before 11:30 so you can show the judges your cubes.


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

Lmao.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

lololol



Spoiler


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Wtf? they call it a championship


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Wtf? they call it a championship



But it has 3x3!!!!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

1)Will the rubiks cubes be lubricated or with they be brand new and right out of the box?
If you do not have your own cube to use in the competition we will provide you with a brand new cube, right out of the box.

Sigh


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

Dude, the ones out of the box will be good or bad. I averaged 20 seconds on mine when I first got it. You're better off buying one and breaking it in.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a storebought, but it has cubesmith tiles. Is that allowed. This is why we don't give responsibility to noobs.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

But didnt he say that they will be genuine rubiks brands so the studio cubes?


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> 1)Will the rubiks cubes be lubricated or with they be brand new and right out of the box?
> If you do not have your own cube to use in the competition we will provide you with a brand new cube, right out of the box.
> 
> Sigh



I find rubik's brand cubes out of the box crap, you must break them in.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

*See you there...*
I hope to see some of you on the 24th. I'll be flying up on the 23rd to help out with the event. 

*Rubik's Cubes*
The competition is endorsed by Crown and Andrews, and Seven Towns so it'd be tacky to show up with a cheap knockoff. It may also be perceived as putting others at a disadvantage when you come there with a knockoff and there's $1000 up for grabs.

Besides, making people use the genuine brand will likely make it anyone's game as to who places 1st, 2nd and 3rd. This may encourage people to participate! Although, more likely people living in the ACT or NSW.

The aim of the event is for people to: have fun, win prizes, promote Rubik's Cubes, and be entertained.

I'd highly recommend getting a storebought Rubik's Cube and breaking it in before the competition! You've still got a week to prepare.

If you've got some other Rubik's Cube that's endorsed by Seven Towns then I guess that would be ok (e.g. DIYs from rubiks). Just don't bring your Type A's etc 

I wont be competing and have a storebought that's been broken in for 2 years. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Yeah i emailed them and they said you will have to be there before 11:30 so you can show the judges your cubes.



Yeah, this is basically just a quick check to see if it's a genuine Rubik's Cube but more to the point - it's to collect everyone's cubes for the first round. 

Tim.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 14, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> If you do not have a Rubik's brand cube we will provide you with a new cube to use during the championship.



LMAO


----------



## ErikJ (Jan 14, 2010)

everyone complains about buying knock off 6x6 and 7x7s while most people use knock off 3x3s as their main speedcube.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey tim can i use ur storebought?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Hey tim can i use ur storebought?



Hey, sorry >.< Feliks asked me about an hour ago on MSN 

Tim.


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 14, 2010)

Well there's one competition I'm not winning >_>, it's a pity too cause I live about 10 minutes away from the venue, going anyway


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

mingamanga said:


> Well there's one competition I'm not winning >_>, it's a pity too cause I live about 10 minutes away from the venue, going anyway


What do you average?


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 14, 2010)

Eh, just did an average of 5, got 27.64, that's with my lubricated DIY so i'm not expecting to get under half a minute with the storebought i'm getting tomorrow, it's a pity i can't just use mine, half a minute with 3-look LL is bad enough >_>

EDIT: At the very least i'll be able to get to know some people, only been cubing for 3 months and i never thought anything would ever come up in canberra


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

mingamanga said:


> got 27.64, that's with my lubricated DIY



I just pulled my storebought apart to break it in quickly:
- sand about 1mm off the surface of each corner and edge
- sand about 1mm off around feet of the corners so that it's rounder
- sand a bit under each center piece
- wipe it clean
- assembly it
- spray some CRC808 onto the top of the middle layer by doing a quarter turn
- mix the cube and keep spraying, but don't use too much, just a drop
EDIT: Use fine sandpaper. Coarse stuff is bad...

Then you can try forcing it to cut corners. This can loosen the core up a bit, so don't do it too much... but it makes it easier to cut corners. 

Tim.


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 14, 2010)

Cheers for that, should make it a lot easier to break in within a week 

EDIT: also my single unlucky record is 22.00


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 14, 2010)

Heres how i think this competition is going too go down:

1st:Feliks 9s avg
2nd:Me 18 second avg
3rd:Thomas 20 seconds avg


----------



## Crystl (Jan 14, 2010)

What a pity, a friend of me just travel to Australia, I wish what I could have a chance to enter this competition


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 14, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> everyone complains about buying knock off 6x6 and 7x7s while most people use knock off 3x3s as their main speedcube.



you obviously don't understand anything about patents do you?


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 14, 2010)

oo, i know what i could aim for, best person who lives in canberra maybe 

EDIT: any other canberrans with under 30 second averages? >_>


----------



## devoblue (Jan 14, 2010)

mingamanga said:


> oo, i know what i could aim for, best person who lives in canberra maybe
> 
> EDIT: any other canberrans with under 30 second averages? >_>



There may well be.

Anyone know for sure if a rubiks.com DIY is ok? What about cubesmith stickers?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

devoblue said:


> Anyone know for sure if a rubiks.com DIY is ok? What about cubesmith stickers?



I'll probably be judging at the competition. rubiks.com DIY should be fine but I'd strongly recommend getting some replacement stickers from rubiks.com

I'll be at the venue a few hours before the competition starts and can sell you a set of rubik's stickers at cost price for AU$2.50

I doubt an order from the US/CA would arrive before next weekend. It took about 3 weeks for my order to arrive. Whereas my cubesmith order arrived in 1 week....

Tim.


----------



## devoblue (Jan 14, 2010)

After being out of practice over christmas I'm high 30s right now. I need to rework the cross, F2L look ahead and OLL recognition over the next week, so I may well be in the 20s by then if I can cut 10 seconds of thinking out. Then again, this is with the Rubiks DIY which is still prone to the occaisional lockup, and I need to do something about those flying centre caps.

I have enough rubiks.com stickers. I have about 6 sets of those thin vinyl ones with no logo which I don't use on black cubes because the yellow and orange look more like mustard and brown.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 14, 2010)

There will probably be some people who still use their whole hands to turn a face that think they will win.
Take it easy on em


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

I loled at the registration.



To help us with the running of the championship, could you please give us an idea of how quickly you can solve the cube:
about  mins 
[We won't tell any other contestants, it just helps us with organisation].

Also, what's a "Rubik's Pack"?


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Heres how i think this competition is going too go down:
> 
> 1st:Feliks 9s avg
> 2nd:Me 18 second avg
> 3rd:Thomas 20 seconds avg



You can't just say that...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 14, 2010)

1st:Feliks 8s avg

Better?


----------



## Faz (Jan 14, 2010)

Take into account that I'll be using a Rubiks.



Spoiler



Timsawesomerubiks


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Also, what's a "Rubik's Pack"?



Where did you read that?

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

RainbowBoy said:


> There will probably be some people who still use their whole hands to turn a face that think they will win.
> Take it easy on em



I do that <.< where n > 3 on an n*n*n cube 

Considering that it's at the Australian Games Expo, there will probably be door prizes and other freebies from a range of game designers and companies! There's going to be heaps of other games there, with free entry to the expo.

So if you're in Canberra and don't have something better to do on a Sunday afternoon, why not check it out? 

I'm sure there must be more than a handful of cubers in Canberra. 

Tim.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 14, 2010)

TimMc said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what's a "Rubik's Pack"?
> ...


I opened up their poster and it said:

Grand prize $1000
Second place $400 _Rubik's Pack_
Third place $200 _Rubik's Pack_

http://www.crownandandrews.com/rubiks/rubiksChampionshipFlier.jpg


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 14, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Heres how i think this competition is going too go down:
> 
> 1st:Feliks 9s avg
> 2nd:Me 18 second avg
> 3rd:Thomas 20 seconds avg



Nick Pappas and ZB_FTW aren't going? Well that makes things easier for me.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> I opened up their poster and it said:
> 
> Grand prize $1000
> Second place $400 _Rubik's Pack_
> Third place $250 _Rubik's Pack_


They might contain a variety Rubik's puzzles: Rubik's Cube, Rubik's Revenge, Rubik's Professor, Rubik's Magic, Rubik's Snake, Rubik's 360, Rubik's Touch Cube, etc.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 14, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Nick Pappas and ZB_FTW aren't going?



I'm not sure about Nick but I thought ZB_FTW was going.

I raced him a few weeks ago in 3x3 and he was beating me with an average of 25. I've dropped my average to 21 since then but I most likely wont be competing. Maybe his times have improved with practice too... 

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2010)

So, I want vids. Just putting it out there.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 15, 2010)

Tim could you buy some rubik's DIY's and sell them at the competition or will shipping take too long?


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 15, 2010)

I just called up asking if i could use my DIY cube that wasn't from rubik's.com and they said they didn't understand the question >_>


----------



## devoblue (Jan 15, 2010)

I have 2 spare 2006 DIYs sitting loosly assembled but not stickered, lubed or broken in that I might consider parting with. Not sure I'd want to take one straight to a comp, at least, not a serious comp.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 15, 2010)

Are they rubiks DIY?


----------



## devoblue (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, ordered from rubiks.com back then


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 15, 2010)

Are they both rubiks?


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jan 15, 2010)

This is crazy. But, try end up in the newspapers-lol 

Ignore me and my pointless posts


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol you might end up on the news at the Melbourne summer comp.


----------



## devoblue (Jan 15, 2010)

I ordered 4 rubiks DIYs from rubiks.com in 2006. I lost one, use a second, and have two minimally assembled and unused that I am considering getting rid of. They all have a rubiks logo engraved in one of the centre caps.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 15, 2010)

Bring all the ones you have and us 'advanced' cubers will get all the tensions right and sticker it and stuff.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 15, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Tim could you buy some rubik's DIY's and sell them at the competition or will shipping take too long?



Sorry, shipping would take too long.



mingamanga said:


> I just called up asking if i could use my DIY cube that wasn't from rubik's.com and they said they didn't understand the question >_>



They probably didn't know what you meant by DIY because they don't stock them in Australia. If you asked "May I use a knockoff DIY cube that I purchased from China without paying royalties to Seven Towns?" then they'd probably understand the question and say no.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 15, 2010)

Dene said:


> So, I want vids. Just putting it out there.



Will do. 



Thomas09 said:


> Nick Pappas and ZB_FTW aren't going?




Yeah I think ZB FTW is going. Nick isn't.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 16, 2010)

Craig Browne said that 14 people are registered.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 16, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Craig Browne said that 14 people are registered.



Sounds like there's plenty of opportunity for other speedcubers in Canberra to sign up and try to win. 

But they'll have to register pretty soon, registration will close any time now...

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 16, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Craig Browne said that 14 people are registered.



Yep, that's what you get for an unofficial comp. Even with the prize money.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 16, 2010)

Thts good for me cause there is more chance that i will come 2nd.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Heres how i think this competition is going too go down:
> ...


What?!?! You average 20? Damn. Just earlier today I found out Richard averaged 17-18, whereas I thought he was 23-24, and now you? I have almost no hope. And if Tim competes? I'll just have to hope I drop 4-5 seconds in a week



Dene said:


> So, I want vids. Just putting it out there.


I was planning on taking my camera



devoblue said:


> I have 2 spare 2006 DIYs sitting loosly assembled but not stickered, lubed or broken in that I might consider parting with. Not sure I'd want to take one straight to a comp, at least, not a serious comp.


Can I have one? I might buy one from you (if I can) and if it's better than my storebought.


devoblue said:


> I ordered 4 rubiks DIYs from rubiks.com in 2006. I lost one, use a second, and have two minimally assembled and unused that I am considering getting rid of. They all have a rubiks logo engraved in one of the centre caps.


Ok, if they're good, I'd like 1.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 17, 2010)

I was at a meetup with thomas today and he crumbled under ''pressure" he was getting 27 second time, so you have a chance.


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Erm, what pressure? I find there's no pressure at meetups. (well, maybe a tiny bit.)

Good luck at canberra. Alot more at stake there


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah theres no pressure at meetup i think im better under pressure cause i got a 12 today


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> And if Tim competes?



I wont be competing. 

Our times were pretty average today, except for Feliks breaking WR times.

I was averaging 25 seconds for 3x3 at the meetup compared to 21 seconds at home.

And averaging 32 seconds for OH compared to barely sub30 at home.

I'll have to practice a lot in both, and definitely in Magic. I'm getting 1.3 to 1.8 where Jeremy is getting 1.1 - 1.3! :fp

EDIT: I wouldn't say people are affected by nerves or stress at meetups, but more so by distractions: someone talking to you or trying to interrupt you deliberately, random people walking up and asking questions during a solve. It's good practice to become tolerant of such distractions and overcome them though.

Tim.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

TimMc said:


> And averaging 32 seconds for OH compared to barely sub30 at home.
> 
> I'll have to practice a lot in both, and definitely in Magic. I'm getting 1.3 to 1.8 where Jeremy is getting 1.1 - 1.3! :fp
> 
> Tim.


Yeah, Jeremy's averaging about 1.1-1.2, but has to many 2.50+ solves, so he'll probably get single, but you should get average.

And wow, last meetup weren't you around 38? either way, really good job with OH, that's frighteningly quick, especially compared to your 3x3 2H times.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 17, 2010)

It's just the thought of people going faster than me and hearing them stop and people looking at you like your reputation is on the line. But once all those thoughts are gone, I can faster again. Like today at the meet up, I got quite a few solves that were terrible then, I flushed out those thoughts and got some times I was quite happy about like my 1: 31. xx 4x4 solve, but to be fair I did get a 7- pair case.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 17, 2010)

You'll have heaps of people finishing before you at the comp if we all start at once.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> You'll have *heaps* of people finishing before you at the comp if we all start at once.



1-3 people isn't heaps. There will be plenty of people who will finish after.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> You'll have heaps of people finishing before you at the comp if we all start at once.



Competitors can start the inspection whenever they're ready. So this shouldn't be an issue. Of course, there will be other competitors solving around you but you just need to calm down and focus. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Heh, I love finishing first.  Makes everyone else feel nervous.

I think they will have 2 stations there? can you confirm this Tim?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 17, 2010)

Showoff^ loljks


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Heh, I love finishing first.  Makes everyone else feel nervous.
> 
> I think they will have 2 stations there? can you confirm this Tim?



I can't really confirm it. I think there's 2 tables. They could possible have 2 per table, but I'm not sure what Speed Stacks equipment they have.

I'll bring my timers anyway. But 2 should be more than enough if there's going to be 14 competitors to get through 1 event in 2 hours. 

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Heh, I love finishing first.  Makes everyone else feel nervous.



lol, I don't really get nervous when you finish first. 

I get more nervous when there's others that are averaging around the same speed as me, and you're about 2-3 times faster. 

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you need any mats cause ive got one.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Do you need any mats cause ive got one.



I've assumed that Craig has organised timers and displays. I'll try to verify this sometime in the week, and maybe contact Speed Stacks if it isn't the case. 

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Restickered my old rubik's brand with your stickers. It looks great!

I'm ready for sunday.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Restickered my old rubik's brand with your stickers. It looks great!



Is that the new one, Oskars, or an old one?  >.<

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 17, 2010)

Oskar's = old one. He let me use it for the comp seeing how good it is.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

TimMc said:


> I get more nervous when there's others that are averaging around the same speed as me, and you're about 2-3 times faster.
> 
> Tim.


Yeah, I get nervous when you, or David, or Anthony, finish before me, then watch the rest of my solve. I also get nervous, when everyone's pressuring me into losing to David.

I don't get nervous when Feliks finishes before me, but I get distracted, because I try to see his time. Richard, do you have a good storebought/Rubik's DIY, and do you know if Thomas does?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 18, 2010)

REGISTRATIONS CLOSE MIDNIGHT WEDNESDAY 20 JANUARY.
NO REGISTRATIONS WILL BE TAKEN AT THE EXPO.

If there are any speedcubers in Canberra that would like to participate then _now would be the last chance to register_ for FREE!

There are currently 14 registered competitors.

I wouldn't miss an opportunity to have a go at a Rubik's Cube Tournament in my own backyard, especially if there are prizes up for grabs and entry is free!

At the very least: you'll start to overcome shyness in a competitive but friendly environment, you'll get to check out heaps of games at the expo, and there's likely to be freebies. 

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 18, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > I get more nervous when there's others that are averaging around the same speed as me, and you're about 2-3 times faster.
> ...


Nope the core broke, im using felik's.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Tim, do you know if we're allowed cubesmith stickers/ tiles on our cubes?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Hey Tim, do you know if we're allowed cubesmith stickers/ tiles on our cubes?



I can't confirm.

Do you already have cubesmith stickers and tiles on a couple of storebought cubes?

It'd be preferable to have Rubik's stickers on them so that people wouldn't mistake them for knockoffs. It wont be an issue for me to identify if it's a genuine Rubik's cube or some other DIY, regardless of the stickers. The issue is simply that spectators would wonder where you got your cube from, thinking that it's not a cube that you'd buy in stores here.

EDIT: If it's a storebought with cubesmith stickers and a Rubik's logo them it wouldn't really be an issue, but if you're using a Cubemith logo or a C4Y logo then questions will start to be raised.

Tim.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is it possible for me to reserve a stickers set then? Or just the logo? Do you think questions would be raised if there was no logo at all?

Sorry for all the questions. I just don't want to get there then have them turn me down at the last second.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Is it possible for me to reserve a stickers set then? Or just the logo? Do you think questions would be raised if there was no logo at all?



I've got one set of Rubik's stickers left that you could reserve, unless Feliks is willing to part with one of his sets. 

No logo would probably raise as many questions as a logo from a different company. But you could just ask Craig.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2010)

@ Richard: I'm using my own cube at the comp. You can use Tim's if he's willing to let you.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 18, 2010)

K tim can i use your cube?


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 18, 2010)

Spoiler



Dear Competitor

Thank you for registering for the Australian Games Expo Rubik's 3x3 Cube Championship. Registrations are about to close (Wednesday) and we have an exciting line up for keen cubers!

While you have all registered online, and we have your details, we will require you to complete and sign a hardcopy of a registration form to compete in the event. I was going to get you to do this on the day but as some of you are under 18 years of age, and require your parent's or guardian's permission to compete, I am sending it to you to complete now.

So, please print off the attached PDF and complete it with all required signatures and then REMEMBER TO BRING IT WITH YOU ON THE DAY! Of course, if you are over 18 you may choose to complete a form when you roll up to competition on the day.

As you may know, we are based at the Crown & Andrews stand - Crown and Andrews are the licensed distributors of Rubik's products in Australia.  This was previously known as Booth 29 (and still is on the current floor plan) but the latest information is that it will be Booth U in the Australian Games Expo. So, if you need to find me prior to about 11.30 am on the day - that's where you will find me. The actual location of the Championship is not yet confirmed - it will be out in one of the main game play areas but I don't know where yet. Rest assured we will put up signage to ensure you can find the competition area. Incidentally, the Australian Games Expo is all about playing games. It is likely that there will be many many people playing games around our competition area. I don't know what the noise level or visual conjestion will be on the day. All I can say is that it is what it is. We will do our best with the situation on the day.

I would also like to you let you know that I have invited Tim McMahon, from www.speedcubing.com.au to assist with the running of the event. So, on the day, it will be Tim and myself making up the official team.

If you are using your own Rubik's Cube, you will need to hand it to us (solved) so we can inspect them, approve them and scramble them prior to the start of the competition - preferably between 11.30 - 11.45 am. You will not get the cube back until the end of the competition.

Average of 5 solves: this is a speedsolve championship with a single Rubik's 3x3 event. At this stage the $1000 prize winner will be the person with the lowest average time for 5 attempts (remembering that the fastest and slowest times are removed before calculating the average). The second and third places will be the next two lowest average times. A special prize will also go to the person with the fastest single solve time. You can check out how this works at http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#events

I am very much looking forward to meeting you all and to an enjoyable and exciting Rubik's experience! 

Good luck!


Sincerely
Craig Browne
for Crown and Andrews
_________________________


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> A special prize will also go to the person with the fastest single solve time.



Cool.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 18, 2010)

Im gonna have to get an LL skip to get the fastest time.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

Still nothing on stickers.


----------



## Faz (Jan 18, 2010)

Thomas: you can buy one of my sets for 2.50, just make sure you have a blank cube before you get to the comp, and arrive early, so you can sticker it. I'll probably arrive early with my dad, and have a look around.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 18, 2010)

No worries, I found a sticker set.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Jan 19, 2010)

*After a fast cube*

Hey Fazrulz,

I'm after a fast cube so I'll come watch you guys at the canberra epic championships.

Will you have any good cubes to sell?

Steve.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 19, 2010)

Ive got a cube c with tiles if you want it.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2010)

SuperEvenSteven said:


> Will you have any good cubes to sell?



You mean Rubik's brand cubes at this Rubik's event? 

Tim.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Jan 20, 2010)

TimMc said:


> SuperEvenSteven said:
> 
> 
> > Will you have any good cubes to sell?
> ...



well I'd be happy with any cube so long as it's fast and doesn't lock up often.

I've currently got a Rubik's brand and using F2L and 4-look LL I can manage about 47secs PB and 60secs average. I find my rubik's often locks up and is pop riveted so I can't adjust the tensions 



richardzhang said:


> Ive got a cube c with tiles if you want it.


 I was hoping for a brand new one but would still be interested in trying your c cube out. Thx

Regards Steve.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2010)

SuperEvenSteven said:


> I've currently got a Rubik's brand and using F2L and 4-look LL I can manage about 47secs PB and 60secs average.



Is it currently too loose?

If it's still tight and locking up then you could sand ~1mm (very little) off the corner and edge surface inside the cube with 120 or 150 sandpaper. Then wipe down with a cloth, and spray with CRC808 sparingly.

I can average around sub25 with my storebought and Felik's can average 10.3 with his brothers storebought.

I find that the Type Aii gets loose over a short period and can become threaded if you keep tightening it. There's probably better DIYs out there, but there's a lot of crap ones too. It doesn't really help if someone who can solve a cube in 10-20 seconds recommends this DIY or that DIY when their average is pretty much the same on any. It'll come down to personal preference. 

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 20, 2010)

SuperEvenSteven said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > SuperEvenSteven said:
> ...


Ive got a really fast c4y/a hybrid its a bit too fast for me.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Jan 20, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Is it currently too loose?
> 
> If it's still tight and locking up then you could sand ~1mm (very little) off the corner and edge surface inside the cube with 120 or 150 sandpaper. Then wipe down with a cloth, and spray with CRC808 sparingly.
> 
> ...



I bought 2 cheapo $9.99 chinese brand cubes from Questacon and found them absolutely shocking so I'm pretty hesitant about sanding my rubik's brand cube as it's the only half decent cube I have. Hmmm... definitely food for thought though. 




richardzhang said:


> Ive got a really fast c4y/a hybrid its a bit too fast for me.



Cool I'd be interested in checking it out then.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 20, 2010)

Nah sanding the cube down wont break it


----------



## qqwref (Jan 20, 2010)

SuperEvenSteven said:


> I bought 2 cheapo $9.99 chinese brand cubes from Questacon and found them absolutely shocking so I'm pretty hesitant about sanding my rubik's brand cube as it's the only half decent cube I have. Hmmm... definitely food for thought though.



Unless your dollar is worth practically nothing, it sounds like you got ripped off. You can get some very good cubes for around $5-8 (USD) including shipping. Not to take over a Rubik's Official Brand thread, but personally I like the type F2 cube (http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27101 or http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.27102). Everything from popbuying has free shipping so I would suggest buying most cubes from there. I believe they also have official Rubik brand cubes too (go to Magic Cube -> RBK)


----------



## Faz (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, get a good cube from popbuying ^ as qqwref suggested.


----------



## SuperEvenSteven (Jan 20, 2010)

qqwref said:


> SuperEvenSteven said:
> 
> 
> > I bought 2 cheapo $9.99 chinese brand cubes from Questacon and found them absolutely shocking so I'm pretty hesitant about sanding my rubik's brand cube as it's the only half decent cube I have. Hmmm... definitely food for thought though.
> ...



Cheers, I'll check it out.

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2010)

"5. Competitors must be fully dressed. Competitors may dress in jeans, pants, shorts, slacks, skirts, foot-wear, T-shirts or dress shirts. Hats may be
worn."
Can they wear jumpers? Some of their regulations are lol.


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 22, 2010)

Haha yeah I was at questacon a few weeks ago and noticed those cubes. Wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole if i were you, didn't have any particular colour format and you could probably get better turning out of a rubik's revolution.


----------



## Faz (Jan 22, 2010)

Won't have internet access there. Leaving tomorrow morning. Cya there!


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 23, 2010)

I gotta get up at 5 tomorrow


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have to get up at 6. Eh, I can manage.
EDIT: I leave at 6.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2010)

Faz won, with 8.65 single.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 24, 2010)

any videos?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2010)

mati rubik said:


> any videos?



There was a camera crew there all day and some spectators with video cameras. They might put it up on YouTube later.

Tim.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Faz won, with 8.65 single.



Gee I never guessed that.

More details? Avg5? 2nd, 3rd?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 24, 2010)

Tim said 10.4x avg for faz, second was Richard Zhang with like 14, 20, 15, 19, 21


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> More details? Avg5? 2nd, 3rd?



The event was a Best of 5.

I determined the ranking manually by marking the fastest times on the scorecards and sorting them. We were pressed for time, to announce the winners, so we didn't enter the times into a spreadsheet.

Averages were roughly:
- 1st: Feliks, 10.4
- 2nd: Richard, 18
- 3rd: Tim Major, 23

Best were:
- 1st: Feliks, 8.65
- 2nd: Richard, 14.x
- 3rd: Tim Major, 20.x

They final results will probably be uploaded. I don't have the scorecards so it'll be up to Craig if he wants to publish the results online with photos of the event. 

Kind Regards,
Tim.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 24, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Heres how i think this competition is going too go down:
> 
> 1st:Feliks 9s avg
> 2nd:Me 18 second avg
> 3rd:Thomas 20 seconds avg





TimMc said:


> Averages were roughly:
> - 1st: Feliks, 10.4
> - 2nd: Richard, 18
> - 3rd: Tim Major, 23



Close prediction but no cigar.


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2010)

Some did you know's:

- Yay for 1 thousand dollars.
- I was epically shaking on my first solve, after watching Richard get tons of applause of a smooth 14 second first solve.
- Which led me to get a 12 second solve, with the Erik G perm.
- Jonny, Tom, Thomas, and the others there were all cool and it was fun hanging out.
- *Richard brings out D.I.Y cubes* "Put them away."
- The 8 second solve was good, but my last 2 solves should have been sub 10. (Both low 10, with pll recognition errors)
- My avg was 12, 8, low 11, low 10, low 10 iirc.
- I realised how much my rubik's brand sucks compared to richard and zb ftw's
- Congrats to Richard and Tim for the places! Enjoy your touch cubes!!
- Also, not that many people even showed up, but the crowd was big, and Craig (the organiser), was a very good host, entertaining the crowd well.
- Thanks goes to tim for being a great official, and running it fairly smoothly, even though Craig interviewed everyone before their solves. (which relaxed me)
- All in all, it was pretty fun, but Melbourne will be epic.
- (which Tim advertised there )

Yeah, I'm quite tired, after waking up at 7am, and doing 5x5 solves for 2 hours.


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh yeah, how I will spend my 1000. I won't really spend it on myself.

100 goes to my brother, for giving me his rubik's brand cube to use.
300, goes to my dad, to pay for airfares, and accommodation.
200 or so, will go towards my ipod touch, which I have been wanting to buy for a while. (I got a few vouchers for christmas and birthday)

I will spend the rest on things for us australian cubers. ($400)

The first thing will be logos for aussie cubers to put on their cubes. These will probably have a picture of an australian flag, or another design, and they can be used on all cubes. (I'll be custom ordering them for all sizes of cubes, and giving them away for free to whoever needs them).

Now, I need some ideas from you guys in Melbourne (and Sydney, and Canberra)


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2010)

Also, sorry to triple post, but I have the 8.65 on video, plus the awards. I will upload tomorrow.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

Very good job Feliks, Richard and Tim!


----------



## Rawn (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice work guys! Congrats to Feliks, Tim and Richard!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2010)

You could invest it in a savings account with high interest or some cool cubing stuff for yourself. It's really good to start saving when you're 16+

I'll try to setup a non-profit organisation for Australian cubers and get sponsorship. But yeah, Australian stickers would be cool 

Maybe Seven Towns could give us permission to use their Rubik's CUBE wording with an outline of the Australian continent above it or around it.

Tim.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 24, 2010)

TimMc said:


> a savings account with high interest



These still exist in your country? I'm not sure we have them here.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> TimMc said:
> 
> 
> > a savings account with high interest
> ...



Yes, we still have them. My savings account earned $0.01 in interest this quarter.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> These still exist in your country? I'm not sure we have them here.



Yeah, we still have them. There's some really good government incentives for teenagers to start saving. You can get 15% interest and 150% government co-contributions. e.g. first home owners savings.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Zane_C (Jan 24, 2010)

F**K ME!!! not literally, but you get the idea.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jan 24, 2010)

Grats Faz. No surprise, but you still rock


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 24, 2010)

fazrulz said:


>



lol. 1.20 H perm.
Great solve tho.


----------



## Fox (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, did you do that using a storebought?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2010)

Fox said:


> Wow, did you do that using a storebought?



Yes.

Everyone was using storebought cubes at the competition. 

Tim.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmmm, would I have come 3rd if it were averages? Why was it changed at the last second. And the train ride back with Richard SUCKED. First, our train was 15/ 50 minutes late (I couldn't tell what the announcer said), then a freighter on the same line derailed, so we were stuck in Marulan (Maru LanLanl lol) for 2 hours, so we all had to go coaches which was a 40 minute trip. Then we get back on the train 3 hours late and THEY CLOSE THE BUFFET, but after free drinks.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 24, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Hmmm, would I have come 3rd if it were averages?



I can't confirm that at the moment. Craig has the scorecards and will email me the spreadsheet to publish the results. I'll let you know when that happens. It might be a few days or a week though if he's continuing the rest of his holiday in Canberra and NSW. 

The format was changed last minute to encourage people to participate. It made it easier to say: "You can try to set your fastest time today with up to 5 attempts. If you're satisfied with your times you don't have to continue the rest of the solves." With an average of 5 some might feel more pressured into dropping out >.<

Although, changing the format probably put more pressure on everyone to try to get there fastest time rather than keep consistent. Best of 'x' is ok for promotional events... but I wouldn't really do that in a WCA competition for 3x3 unless there were a big demand for it.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 24, 2010)

Hmm, actually, I just remembered that my 11 was 11.5x. I was going on what you said before about 10.4, but I think it would have definitely been closer to 11 seconds average.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 25, 2010)

TimMc said:


> Best of 'x' is ok for promotional events... but I wouldn't really do that in a WCA competition for 3x3 unless there were a big demand for it.



You can't do best of 5 in a WCA competition anyway


----------



## Xprime7 (Jan 25, 2010)

I still can't believe you got an 8.65 solve with a storebought, good luck for the 30th.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Hmm, actually, I just remembered that my 11 was 11.5x. I was going on what you said before about 10.4, but I think it would have definitely been closer to 11 seconds average.



Yeah, it might be 10.8 to 11 >.<

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 25, 2010)

Arg tht train trip back was so ****ing retarded


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 25, 2010)

Things ive learned:
-Country link sucks, the train delayed on both trips
-My storebought is really really really good.
-Rubiks 5x5 sucks even with an almost full can of lube (not really)
-Rubiks 360 is also gay, but kinda fun
-ZB_FTW!!! is awesome.
-Thomas is awesome after spending like 6 hours with him on a train
-Thomas is funny
-Feliks isnt going next year so im gonna win if im still in cubing
-Touch cube is awesome.
-I do better under pressure


----------



## Innocence (Jan 25, 2010)

TimMc said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > These still exist in your country? I'm not sure we have them here.
> ...



Holy crap. That's my country you're talking about. I need to look into this.

And congrats to everyone who competed, and to Feliks for doing exactly what we expected, and winning. I applaud your generosity also, and I probably wouldn't be as generous in your place, although I would buy some stackmats and such to try and get an unofficial comp going up here.


----------



## Faz (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, actually, I have 400 left over, I don't know how much the stickers would cost. I might get everyone some cubes or something, I'm not sure.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well, actually, I have 400 left over, I don't know how much the stickers would cost. I might get everyone some cubes or something, I'm not sure.


If you do that i want a magic.


----------



## Zava (Jan 25, 2010)

Xprime7 said:


> I still can't believe you got an 8.65 solve with a storebought



why?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 25, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Well, actually, I have 400 left over, I don't know how much the stickers would cost. I might get everyone some cubes or something, I'm not sure.



If you do that, I want an FII.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2010)

Only just got back.



TimMc said:


> mati rubik said:
> 
> 
> > any videos?
> ...


They were making a cubing doc. My Mum knows the name of their website, so I'll link when she gets back.



fazrulz said:


> Now, I need some ideas from you guys in Melbourne (and Sydney, and Canberra)


T-shirts? That would be nice.


fazrulz said:


> Some did you know's:
> 
> - Yay for 1 thousand dollars.


Which you're only using a couple of hundred for yourself. Wow, I would definitely not be this generous.


fazrulz said:


> - I was epically shaking on my first solve, after watching Richard get tons of applause of a smooth 14 second first solve.


At that stage I was freaking falling over shaking 



fazrulz said:


> - *Richard brings out D.I.Y cubes* "Put them away."


Lol, Craig seemed nice most of the time, but he really snarled this at us, as half the crowd's attention diverted towards us.


fazrulz said:


> - I realised how much my rubik's brand sucks compared to richard and zb ftw's


That's coz you don't believe in Pestvic's super special awesome breaking in method (which I always have done, without knowing it was "his" method")


fazrulz said:


> - Congrats to Richard and Tim for the places! Enjoy your touch cubes!!


 Thanks, but I would have prefered $395  are many people buying these?


fazrulz said:


> - Thanks goes to tim for being a great official, and running it fairly smoothly, even though Craig interviewed everyone before their solves. (which relaxed me)


 Yes, Tim and Craig did a great job, but all that talking AND interviewing was driving me crazy, and making me more nervous.


fazrulz said:


> - All in all, it was pretty fun, but Melbourne will be epic.
> - (which Tim advertised there )


 Yeah, I can't wait, even though it means missing the second day of my cricket match.




PhillipEspinoza said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Heres how i think this competition is going too go down:
> ...


Yeah, I wasn't expecting coming third, but I'd been practising non-stop for so long, I had dropped down to about 21-22 average, which always gave me a slight chance.


Thomas09 said:


> Hmmm, would I have come 3rd if it were averages? Why was it changed at the last second. And the train ride back with Richard SUCKED. First, our train was 15/ 50 minutes late (I couldn't tell what the announcer said), then a freighter on the same line derailed, so we were stuck in Marulan (Maru LanLanl lol) for 2 hours, so we all had to go coaches which was a 40 minute trip. Then we get back on the train 3 hours late and THEY CLOSE THE BUFFET, but after free drinks.


Hmm.. I had a plus two which I would have contested if it was on average, but without that plus two, I think my average was faster. (I'm sorry)



richardzhang said:


> Things ive learned:
> -My storebought is really really really good.
> -Rubiks 5x5 sucks even with an almost full can of lube (not really)
> -Rubiks 360 is also gay, but kinda fun
> ...


For me;
Yes
Yes
Yes
No
Yes, but I didn't have 6 hours on the train with him
Yes
He isn't? I am 
NOOOOO, except at night in cars.
I do worse.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 26, 2010)

-I had a tonne of fun.
-Jonny had an awesome storebought, but the stickers were really horrible.
-I was very happy with my 20.40 solve.
-That was my second solve.
-Jonny, Thomas, Tom, me and maybe someone I'm forgetting, are all pretty close, and every solve after my 20.40 was agony for me.
-We only just got back.
-There was a fail add on the TV, saying the world's fastest recorded solve, was 10.5 seconds?
-There was a mother who beat her son.
-I taught I guy how to solve the cube, in about 10 minutes?
-I had heaps of entries into the raffle, BUT I DIDN'T WIN! 
-I still don't have a Rubik's magic.
-There wasn't random freebies, apart from prizes.
-Did I mention I had fun?
-I can't wait for Melbourne.
-It was best of 5, even though the email said average.
-They had awesome sparkly hats.
-I have so much more to say, but I'm tired.

Edit:
-At the start when he saw me cubing at the back wall, he got me to go infront of their stand, and do solves.
-My parents are awesome for driving me there.
-I wanted to film, but he made us stand way away from the stands, out of vision, when we weren't competing.
-I choked so hard.
-I was non-stop talking for the doc people.
-It calmed me down a bit.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

+1 @ making t shirts.


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

Not makin T-shirts.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

Cmon you can go to one of those t shirt printing places


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm not spending 20 bucks on everyone. :s


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

qqwref said:


> You can't do best of 5 in a WCA competition anyway



Does 9b prevent you from doing 'Best of x' in a Rubik's Cube final?

I know that 'Average of 5' is preferred and I wouldn't really bother with 'Best of x' but I didn't realise that it was prohibited.

Tim.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Lol, Craig seemed nice most of the time, but he really snarled this at us, as half the crowd's attention diverted towards us.



Yeah, it's pretty taboo to bring out some DIYs at a Rubik's promotional event. :fp

He was kind enough to drive an hour out of his way to drop my timer off after I'd accidentally left it with his equipment. 



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> -I wanted to film, but he made us stand way away from the stands, out of vision, when we weren't competing.



I pretty much advised him that competitors should remain in that area so that they couldn't see other people solving or the scrambles. One guy actually started recording when I'd almost finished scrambling the last cube. 

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah but feliks was telling everyone what he did for the cross.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Yeah but feliks was telling everyone what he did for the cross.



Arg >.<

I'll try to get someone to stand in the competitor area to ensure that people aren't talking about their solves.

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but feliks was telling everyone what he did for the cross.
> ...


Btw will there be one next yr?


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Btw will there be one next yr?



I'm not sure where the Australian Games Expo will be held next year. There were brief discussions about having a WCA competition in Sydney or Canberra next year but we'll have to wait and see.

Tim.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 26, 2010)

Cycling through the location each year would be nice so its easy for everyone. Although if so, I think it should it should be in Sydney because theres more Sydney Cubers than Canberra cubers. But there's still place like SA, NT and WA but there aren't all that many cubers that.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 26, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Cycling through the location each year would be nice so its easy for everyone. Although if so, I think it should it should be in Sydney because theres more Sydney Cubers than Canberra cubers. But there's still place like SA, NT and WA but there aren't all that many cubers that.



I was thinking maybe Melbourne, Perth, and Sydney for competitions later in the year or next year just a week a part.

Tim.


----------



## Razorbeast (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah it was heaps fun

-I had A LOT!! of fun
-I'll be buying new stickers for my cube 
-Feliks is insanely fast and was bothered with getting a 12s solve :confused:
-Everyone there was awesome
-If I didn't fail on the last F2L pair on one of my solves I would've gotten sub 20 giving me 3rd place :fp
-I'm getting a stack mat timer 
-I'm not really that surprised that my cube was one of the best considering when I got it i got it out of the box and it could cut corners at about a 30 degree angle already (just lucky I guess). After I tested the corner cutting I put vaseline in it and hadn't cleaned it out for about a year and a half


----------



## Bryan (Jan 26, 2010)

TimMc said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > You can't do best of 5 in a WCA competition anyway
> ...



9f6) In 'Best of x' rounds competitors get x (<= 3) ....


----------



## Faz (Jan 26, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Yeah but feliks was telling everyone what he did for the cross.



was I? I think on the 8 I did, but at the end of the round.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 27, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> richardzhang said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but feliks was telling everyone what he did for the cross.
> ...


Dunno but i think it was after you did the solve


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Things I've learnt:
Country Link REALLY sucks
I'm better off 2- pairing
My rubik's wasn't so good compared to Richards
ZB_FTW isn't a noob
ZB_FTW isn't a cat either
Feliks, Tom, Tim, TimMc are all really cool.
I probably should have practiced heaps more.
It's not just me who thinks 42 is really cool (I saw some guy there with a shirt that said 42
Square 1s are difficult strange and fun
1st class isn't any different than economy except that the chairs recline a bit more
Driving would have been easier.

Things I already knew:
Richard is AWESOME.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 27, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Things I've learnt:
> Country Link REALLY sucks
> I'm better off 2- pairing
> My rubik's wasn't so good compared to Richards
> ...


Meh, cause they gave us free stuff in return.
Never, 1 paring FTW!
Dunno
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Dunno
No, its not difficult but its fun and its strange.
YES
NEVAR

Things he already knew:
NEVAR


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Things ive learned:
> -Country link sucks, the train delayed on both trips
> -My storebought is really really really good.
> -Rubiks 5x5 sucks even with an almost full can of lube (not really)
> ...


Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
Yes
HELL YEAH
HEALL YEAAH
No, I'm still here
Meh
Meh


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 27, 2010)

If I go next year, I might win.

All I need to do is eliminate the others. 

If an old man shoves you into the back of his car and drives away, don't panic, It's only til the comp's over.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 27, 2010)

You shoulda came this year.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 27, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> If I go next year, I might win.
> 
> All I need to do is eliminate the others.
> 
> If an old man shoves you into the back of his car and drives away, don't panic, It's only til the comp's over.


Dude, wtf, our plan is confidential!


----------



## mingamanga (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom is really cool? why i must say i agree


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 15, 2010)

14 YEAR OLD BOY SOLVES THE RUBIK'S CUBE IN 8.65 SECONDS TO WIN $1000 AT AUSTRALIAN GAMES EXPO RUBIK'S CHAMPIONSHIP! 

Yeah, the site has updated with pics and other things. All the results here.

So faz avoided the media in Melbourne, but here's a nice article about you faz 

Sorry if you think this is old news, but I had to post it.

Edit: LOL, one of the competitors name's is Michael Jordan


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 15, 2010)

Is it just me or do i think putting the suburb tht we live in is creppy.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 15, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Is it just me or do i think putting the suburb tht we live in is creppy.



Totally.
Now I can rape YOU.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG
Michael Jordan came 9th!!
http://www.crownandandrews.com/rubiks/rubiksWinners.php


----------



## Faz (Feb 15, 2010)

"Cubing since september 08" Err no.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2010)

richardzhang said:


> Is it just me or do i think putting the suburb tht we live in is creppy.



It's pretty common with media releases to list the suburb and state, especially with sporting events in Australia or when writing letters to the editor of a newspaper, magazine or journal.

Tim.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> "Cubing since september 08" Err no.


Thats me!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Feb 15, 2010)

what did you do with that 1k?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 15, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> what did you do with that 1k?


Ahem.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.crownandandrews.com/rubiks/

Wow.... This site is secure 

You can download the Winners Certificate and print your own name on it haha


----------



## TimMc (Feb 15, 2010)

Alex DiTuro said:


> http://www.crownandandrews.com/rubiks/
> 
> Wow.... This site is secure



It seems secure enough. I'd tell them to fix it if there were any sensitive information there, but there isn't.

Tim.


----------

